# "Game ON"



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Just heard the Game On is on the way to the scales with a 102" Blue Marlin. They expect to be there around 8:30 PM.

Congratulations guys!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats to Sammy and the Game On crew...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

everybody is gonna hate me , but TAG AND RELEASE.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

are they fishing the Mississippi tourney or is one going on over there?

either way nice catch in the not so good water out there..


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Another apex predator slain for the sake of a trophy and a few bucks...what a waste. Kill tournaments and Calcuttas suck.

Harry


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

apex predator = bowling pin chaser with pointy nose. I thought we were apex predators?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i know im fixing to start a war here BUT.....

#1 is it ILLEGAL to catch and KEEP a "LEGAL" billfish.........NO

#2 how many billfish in our areaare kept in a years time??.....about as many as1 recreational boat can keep "legal"snapper (in the same amount of time)

#3 this fish could have died.....so do you leave it out there??....NO you bring it in......

#4 IF there was over fishing and KEEPING of billfish we may have a problem...THATS NOT the case though...

#5 these are all great Capts and if he decides a billfish needs a ride back to the dock he made a decision he thought was right......

EDIT EDIT

by the way if it wasnt for bringing some of these fish to the docks where would we get the valuable info needed to learn more about them.......

99% of marlin post on here or any other forum contain the words "we TAGGED and RELEASED" not that they are BRINGING one in..........these guys are all about tag and release BUT there are times to bring one in!!!

JUST MY .02,s

CONGRADS....good luck and tight lines...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bluffman i have the greatest respect for you and the capt. and the fisherman that caught the blue marlin:bowdown

i will probably never be so lucky or blessed to fight such a magnifisent fish, but it is fisherman who need to stand up and protect these most majestic ofcreatures.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nextstep...thanks for the kind words and i shall have the same respect for you and fellow fisherman....

BUT isnt 99% (or close to it) TAG and RELEASE standing up for these fish and protecting them???


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/5/2008)*Another apex predator slain for the sake of a trophy and a few bucks...what a waste. Kill tournaments and Calcuttas suck.
> 
> Harry


Apex predator? I beleive the crew are the Apex predators cause they killed the SOB. I love kill tournaments and Calcuttas are awesome!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nextstep (7/5/2008)* blessed to fight such a magnifisent fish,
> 
> most majestic ofcreatures.


O brother


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I must say that it is a shame to kill these magnificent fish. I do believe tournaments should be tag and release, however they are not and until they are fishermen are forced to kill them in order to WIN. $$$$$

All the billfishermen I have ever had the pleasureof fishing with are first and foremost concerned with tagging and reviving a marlin. The only reason to kill one is to WIN THE MONEY...

Are tournament officials to blame???

All I can say is I'm proud of Sammy and his crew..Congrats to them and Capt. Bill Swick!!!:clap:clap


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

im gonna use this off a previous post on this forum...

13 in the year 2005

21 in the year 2006

12 in the year 2007

thats 46 in 3 years... thats 15.3 a year......1.22 a month....now is that numbers we should be worried about..NO!!!

out of every fish collected valuable data was gotten to research these fish!! ...again just my .02,s worth

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=7 width=633 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=40><P align=left>*<P align=left>Date *</TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=40>*<P align=left>Tournament, Location *</TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=40>*<P align=left>Number fish collected *</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>29 May 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Mobile BGFC Tournament, Orange Beach AL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>2 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>9 June 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>MS Gulf Coast Billfish Classic, Biloxi MS </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>25 June 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic, Destin FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>2 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1-2 July 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Pensacola International Billfish Tournament, FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>22-23 July 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>Bay Point Invitational Billfish Tournament, Panama City, FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>3 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>19 August 2005 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Outcast Blue Marlin Classic, Pensacola FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>26 May 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Mobile BGFC Tournament, Orange Beach AL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>3 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>9-10 June 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>MS Gulf Coast Billfish Classic, Biloxi MS </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>6 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>23-24 June 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic, Destin FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>2 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>30 June ? 1 July 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Pensacola International Billfish Tournament, FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>6 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>11 July 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>Bay Point Invitational Billfish Tournament, Panama City, FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=39><P align=left>3 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>3 Sept 2006 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Mobile BGFC Tournament, Orange Beach AL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 June 2007 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Cajun Canyons Billfish Classic, Venice LA </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>8 ? 9 June 2007 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>MS Gulf Coast Billfish Classic, Biloxi MS </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>3 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>22 June 2007 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic, Destin FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>29 June 2007 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Pensacola International Billfish Tournament, FL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1 </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>1-2 Sept 2007 </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>Mobile BGFC Tournament, Orange Beach AL </TD><TD vAlign=top width="33%" height=21><P align=left>3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm happy for Sammy and Bill!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yes concrads to capt and crew and respect. tournements should call for tag and release. i know capt and crew had great respect for their quory, but if they want to bring the money home they have to have a carcass to display for the public. it is sad. there is the technology to catch, tag and release, but there can be a quarter of a million dollars at stake and they want to see a body.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

by the way if you all havent read this yet PLEASE DO

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment3690.aspx


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bluffman thanks for the link i only scanned it but it looks like good reading. very scientific i will read it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nextstep...your welcome....i hope you enjoy it and get some good info out of it.,,,,,


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

finally finished the reading and what i get out of it is the scientist dont have a clue. whats new, they did find fish. in the northern gulf of mexico,not many and none had shown signs of reproduction, all were female. basicly there are fish, but they dont know where they are coming from, kinda like the endangered red snapper.but they are still the king of the ocean. we should not kill them. suggested reading is the old man and the sea. ernest hemingway, santiago did kill the fish the sharks ate it on the way in. when santiago finally made it home that night he dreams of lions on a african beach. it was a 3 day fight!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *nextstep (7/5/2008)*finally finished the reading and what i get out of it is the scientist dont have a clue. whats new, they did find fish. in the northern gulf of mexico,not many and none had shown signs of reproduction, all were female. basicly there are fish, but they dont know where they are coming from, kinda like the endangered red snapper.but they are still the king of the ocean. we should not kill them. suggested reading is the old man and the sea. ernest hemingway, santiago did kill the fish the sharks ate it on the way in. when santiago finally made it home that night he dreams of lions on a african beach.


PLEASE RE READ..

what im trying to let you guys know is thats why we ar still bringing that"one" to the dock.....research is still being done to help that species ...

The northcentral Gulf of Mexico (ncGOM) supports an active sport fishery for the species from May through September (Brown-Peterson et al. 2004); from 1996 ? 2000, a total of 1,297 blue marlin were caught during GOM fishing tournaments, although the vast majority of these fish were tagged and released (Avrigian and Venizelos 2003). The ncGOM produced most of these fish, primarily in the region between the Mississippi River and the Desoto Canyon. Preliminary research on the reproduction of blue marlin in the ncGOM was based on 5 females captured


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the good discussion i did enjoy it, hope we get to do it again. have a great night.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

game on's fish was too short, and no other marlin were weighed in. ( worked the west marine booth last night and today)


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

like skiff said fish was to short i worked the dock there was a 258lbs and 166lbs swordfish


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Did theykill a short fish? I understand the fish was short, but did they bring it to the dock or release it?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Theykilled it. I worked the dock also and saw it measured twice at 100". Legal fish, just not a tournament qualifyingfish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *daddytime (7/6/2008)*Theykilled it. I worked the dock also and saw it measured twice at 100". Legal fish, just not a tournament qualifyingfish.


yep.... i believe they need to be 102" from the lower jaw to the fork for it to be TOURNAMENT ELIGABLE .... it only needs to be 99" to be legal....


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Which Boat had the marlin upside down with its guts hanging out?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

that was game on


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got no problem killing them occasionally, but I think you ought to measure first if for no other reason than killing a short fish gives more ammunition to those who would eliminate fishing, tournaments and especially killing them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (7/6/2008)*I've got no problem killing them occasionally, but I think you ought to measure first if for no other reason than killing a short fish gives more ammunition to those who would eliminate fishing, tournaments and especially killing them.


*I agree. *


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, this is really a great thread. Good conservationalong with sportingtopic. The only question I would have is; why bother when it is close unless you know you are the only one? 

If that is the case, it was done as a what the heck why not give it a shot and no thought of conservation was given. There is no way it shrunk two inches on the way in, they knew it was close but erred on the side of $$$$. I have never had the opportunity and am not sure if I ever will, but I hope that when I get the chance I let it grow a little and bag it later for some real $$$$, or better yetthe experience. I like others dont have a problem with hauling one to the scales when I have a real shot, but when you know it isiffy (a guess on my part) then we are left to wonder what the thought process might be.

Just so you all know, I would love to see all of these be catch and release. The sponsors of these tourneys need people to drool at the opportunity to catch one of these in order to sell their products. I assume this is the primary motivation for the "Kill" tourneys. Personally, when I looked at Hal's old avatar, that was all the motivation I needed. Putting your hand on one of those is truly APEX meets APEX. I would much rather look them in the eye, than see them in the box.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (7/6/2008)*Wow, this is really a great thread. Good conservationalong with sportingtopic. The only question I would have is; why bother when it is close unless you know you are the only one?
> 
> If that is the case, it was done as a what the heck why not give it a shot and no thought of conservation was given. There is no way it shrunk two inches on the way in, they knew it was close but erred on the side of $$$$. I have never had the opportunity and am not sure if I ever will, but I hope that when I get the chance I let it grow a little and bag it later for some real $$$$, or better yetthe experience. I like others dont have a problem with hauling one to the scales when I have a real shot, but when you know it isiffy (a guess on my part) then we are left to wonder what the thought process might be.
> 
> Just so you all know, I would love to see all of these be catch and release. The sponsors of these tourneys need people to drool at the opportunity to catch one of these in order to sell their products. I assume this is the primary motivation for the "Kill" tourneys. Personally, when I looked at Hal's old avatar, that was all the motivation I needed. Putting your hand on one of those is truly APEX meets APEX. I would much rather look them in the eye, than see them in the box.


*Great Post.*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

first off if the fish were to of been long enough (keep in mind it was short for the tournament, but long enough to keep by law) these guys would of pocketed BIG bucks

second....the fish might of died during the fight, its not unheard of

third....the scientist will be all over this fish taking samples that will help us better understand them, not to mention the meat usually goes to the local homeless shelters

I wouldn't have a problem killing the fish, i've never killed one before, but if there was LOTS of money on the line, not to mention helping science and the local homeless population.....i'd stick a flyer or two in it


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a Question?

The highest per/capita income in State of Alabama last year was Montrose (Between Daphne and Fairhope) just ahead of Orange Beach and 

The Highest per/capita income in the State of Florida for years running is West Palm, just ahead of Gulf Breeze. 

I would have to think that if everyone that had the ability to take a legal Marlin in the Gulfat any time took one, the population would be in trouble, if not desimated.

If everyone that had he way and means in the northern gulf to take a legal Marlin took one, how many would there be left?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/6/2008)*first off if the fish were to of been long enough (keep in mind it was short for the tournament, but long enough to keep by law) these guys would of pocketed BIG bucks
> 
> second....the fish might of died during the fight, its not unheard of
> 
> ...


Your right the scientist were all over it. We used a cart to carry the blue and after the scales, the scientist wanted a few minutes. The next boat had 6 fish to weigh which we carried individually while the blue was on the cart, cut on and samples taken.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Scientists are there because theydon't want to pass up an opportunity, but I'll bet every one of them would rather not have that opportunity. 

Harry


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/6/2008)*first off if the fish were to of been long enough (keep in mind it was short for the tournament, but long enough to keep by law) these guys would of pocketed BIG bucks
> 
> second....the fish might of died during the fight, its not unheard of
> 
> ...


First, I would like to give credit where credit is do. Congrats to the angler and crew for catching a blue marlin. As tough as fishing is right now, short of having to run north of CUBA to find blue water, even getting a marlin in the spread is an honor, much less catching one. Now I digress 

As for the Pensacola International, there was NOT a lot of money on the line. Every boat that left the captians meeting knew there wasn't much in the calcutta. It had a weak turnout with 59 boats ( as compared to the year before 79, and the year before that almost 100). Water and fuel had a lot to do with that. The top pay out this year was 30K. Sure, that is a lot until you consider: taxes at 30% = 20k, minus fuel (500-1000 gallons) =15K, minus entries = 14k, minus bait, ice, food, BEER and divide all that by 6 people= NOT A LOT OF MONEY. 

As for the condition of the fish, from radio talk it was a short fight on heavy tackle. I was not on the boat so I dont know for sure the actual time of the fight. Most blue marlin can withstand a short fight like that and still be pretty fisty at boat side. But, I am *<U>SURE</U>*there is video and pics to show the condition of the fish, that would put to rest the " i heard the fish was upside down or I heard his stomach was hanging out.........". Plus he was caught on live bait and a circle hook, so circle hooks arent suppose to gut hook fish, correct? My question is, if the fish measured " 102 inches on the nose" How did they get that measurement before they boated it??? There is no way to know for sure that fish is over 102" measuring in the water, with the boat in gear, the fish flopping, and distortion of the water. 

As for the overall situation, hind sight is 20/20 and looking back it was a mistake to boat that fish. It is what it is. With this situation, all us tournament fisherman can learn from this. I am all for killing a big blue marlin. I feel that the tournies should be 110". But none the less, if the fish isn't 4-5 inches over the limit, he shouldn't be killed.Case closed. And although scientist always like samples, I would agree that this is one they probably didn't want. But just chalking the mistake up to science, is just dimissing it. 

Hopefully everyone learned from there mistake. And know that even block and tackles won't strech an undersized fish. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

we too have that same device. But imagine this,you have the rope FLOATING, the fish is underwater swimming, even just a few inches and you are going, man he is close ie right at your 102" mark, why kill that fish??? The only way you are going to make the measurement is if you caught him in the pass and he is still breathing when he is weighed.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue Hoo,

Jealous? Hardly. I've got my own boat and have released a fair number of billfish. I just see no point in killing an apex predator (I don't kill sharks either).

BTW, please keep your racist remarks off the forum...joke or not, there's no need for it, and it just marks you as ignorant.

Harry


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

Did anyone post a pic of the 102" anywhere??


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

A marlin is no more an "apex" predator than the tuna in your avatar, and probably tastes just as good. And talk about marking your ignorance. You're bashing a fellow fisherman's right to take a legal fish. All you are doing is giving tree-huggers more ammunition to fight and take away our right to fish.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

big money has no bearing on right and wrong. should we kill elephants, tigers, greatwhites, polar bears, dolphin (the mammal) i am not the king of right and wrong, let your conscious be your guide.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (7/7/2008)*A marlin is no more an "apex" predator than the tuna in your avatar, and probably tastes just as good. And talk about marking your ignorance. You're bashing a fellow fisherman's right to take a legal fish. All you are doing is giving tree-huggers more ammunition to fight and take away our right to fish.


Yellowfin are not considered apex predators...they are routinely eaten by Marlin,killer whales, sharks, etc. So who is showing their ignorance? 

Also, I'm not bashing anyone's right to do anything. In fact, I never said he didn't have the right to take one, only that the practice of taking apex predators for no reason other than to win a prize is ludicrous. Also, the ammunition the tree huggers need is dragging in a fish that doesn't even make the tournament minimum length and was thus killed for NO VALID REASON...it wasn't even a money fish.

Harry


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Harry, stop all the Apex Predator BS. THe guys killed him so they are clearly the Apex predators not the fish


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BlueH20Fisher (7/7/2008)*A marlin is no more an "apex" predator than the tuna in your avatar, and probably tastes just as good. And talk about marking your ignorance. You're bashing a fellow fisherman's right to take a legal fish. All you are doing is giving tree-huggers more ammunition to fight and take away our right to fish.
> ...




I am in no way trying to start an argument with you. So here is my question...you keep calling them an apex predatorcan you show me where theyare listed as apex predators. I typed in yahoo search"apex predators of the sea" and this is what i came up withhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_apex_predators and it does have BLACK MARLIN as an apex predator but no where does it say BLUE MARLIN. So is it your opinion that it is an apex predator or can you show where you came up with it? thanks


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bow Down (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Harry Brosofsky (7/7/2008)*
> ...




What does a king fisherman know about apex predators??? hahaha:moon:moon:moon that was for the sun tan comment


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Bow Down (7/7/2008)*
> ...




Hell that's why I asked the question I trying to learn something and your name is casper so you know you can't tan


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

They killed a short fish...1 fish. To all those who got their panties in a wad over it, you ought to fight longlining all over the world as they "kill em all". Was in Costa Rica earlier this year and you would not believe the amount of Billfish that get whacked, butchered, and sold for less than a $1/lb.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yellow not directed at you.........

it was a legal fish..call it short or call it what ya want to...everyones is bitching cause this "LEGAL" fish was brought in......laws state a min. size and that size was met......

whether it be snapper,grouper,mahi or billfish, if someone abides by the "laws" then let it be....tournament or not....NO LAWS WERE BROKEN.........maybe some moral issues were hurt but it was all LEGAL!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/7/2008)*yellow not directed at you.........
> 
> it was a legal fish..call it short or call it what ya want to...everyones is bitching cause this "LEGAL" fish was brought in......laws state a min. size and that size was met......
> 
> whether it be snapper,grouper,mahi or billfish, if someone abides by the "laws" then let it be....tournament or not....NO LAWS WERE BROKEN.........maybe some moral issues were hurt but it was all LEGAL!!!


very well said sir!

and apparently, it wasn't an APEX PREDATOR.... the sonofabitch got KILLED, didn't it????


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I also think that is puts a bad taste in the mouth of people about the Pensacola International. A tourny that is already having a hard time surviving in the tourny world and just to have a fish block and tackled off of the tower to stretch it to make it a tourny legal fish. I just hope this provides a learning opportunity for future tournies that if the fish hits right on the mark in the water, you better just tag it and send it to grow up cause he isn't going to be tourny legal. Also, it sucks for Game On, because as of now, they are going to be remembered as the boat that killed the fish that was too small in the 2008 international, not from the other tournies that they have done well in. Just my opinion


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

"blood will be shed on any boat I work."

Wow HOO!! sounds like you got lots of expirencein the bluewater, me im just getting started, mabye we can do lunch sometime at say, "Orange Beach Marina" and you can give me a few pointers, that is if you wake up in time for lunch off someones boat?? that would be swell!!!hell' id even buy lunch!!!!! JC :looser


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

opcornopcorn


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (7/7/2008)*"blood will be shed on any boat I work."
> 
> Wow HOO!! sounds like you got lots of expirencein the bluewater, me im just getting started, mabye we can do lunch sometime at say, "Orange Beach Marina" and you can give me a few pointers, that is if you wake up in time for lunch off someones boat?? that would be swell!!!hell' id even buy lunch!!!!! JC :looser


i'd be willing to bet he's forgot about more fish than you'll catch in the next 5 years,

stick to hunting mullet.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I knew this post was coming the minute I watched the fish get measured! Let's give the guys from the "Game On" a break and let it lay. Everyone talks about it now sitting at their computer desk, but it's much different when your in the moment. Every boat that leaves that dock is leaving to go kill a blue marlin, a 99 inch (FL Minimum) is a big fish. So everyone saying they killed a small one is not true, a 150 pounder is little! The NMFS sets the regs for a reason, if we abide by them we will not have future problems with the number of that particular species.

In my opinion there are plenty of blue marlin out there. If there were 75 boats who went blue marlin fishing every weekend we would hear a lot more stories, but many of these boats fun fish once or twice a year and then fish tournaments. 

My life revolves around fishing tournaments (angler, owner, director) and it does somewhat scare me that a tournament every weekend is putting a lot of heat on our fishery. On the other hand millions of dollars are spent every year on science and data collection to set the regulations, so as long as we follow them we should be ok...

The sad thing is I know everyone who was on the "Game On" and no one brought me a piece of blue marlin!oke


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (7/7/2008)*I knew this post was coming the minute I watched the fish get measured! Let's give the guys from the "Game On" a break and let it lay. Everyone talks about it now sitting at their computer desk, but it's much different when your in the moment. Every boat that leaves that dock is leaving to go kill a blue marlin, a 99 inch (FL Minimum) is a big fish. So everyone saying they killed a small one is not true, a 150 pounder is little! The NMFS sets the regs for a reason, if we abide by them we will not have future problems with the number of that particular species.
> 
> In my opinion there are plenty of blue marlin out there. If there were 75 boats who went blue marlin fishing every weekend we would hear a lot more stories, but many of these boats fun fish once or twice a year and then fish tournaments.
> 
> ...


dang Phillips.... i even got some....





j/k


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

must have struck a vein......i mean nerve......you two have to be dateing.....jc


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (7/7/2008)*must have struck a vein......i mean nerve......you two have to be dateing.....jc


no, there is just no need for such a personal attack when all he said was " I'll kill a fish in a tournament"

hell, i would too, and never think twice!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree. with money on the line thats a chance you gotta take


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *VS200B (7/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (7/7/2008)*must have struck a vein......i mean nerve......you two have to be dateing.....jc
> ...




Iwasn't aware the pier had billfish tournaments.....

I guess you tie your flying gaff to the pier cart.......:looser


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you don't get the point do you.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (7/7/2008)*"blood will be shed on any boat I work."
> 
> Wow HOO!! sounds like you got lots of expirencein the bluewater, me im just getting started, mabye we can do lunch sometime at say, "Orange Beach Marina" and you can give me a few pointers, that is if you wake up in time for lunch off someones boat?? that would be swell!!!hell' id even buy lunch!!!!! JC :looser


Haha..Be Careful at Orange Beach Marina...


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/7/2008)*I also think that is puts a bad taste in the mouth of people about the Pensacola International. A tourny that is already having a hard time surviving in the tourny world and just to have a fish block and tackled off of the tower to stretch it to make it a tourny legal fish. I just hope this provides a learning opportunity for future tournies that if the fish hits right on the mark in the water, you better just tag it and send it to grow up cause he isn't going to be tourny legal. Also, it sucks for Game On, because as of now, they are going to be remembered as the boat that killed the fish that was too small in the 2008 international, not from the other tournies that they have done well in. Just my opinion


Well said!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/7/2008)*I also think that is puts a bad taste in the mouth of people about the Pensacola International. A tourny that is already having a hard time surviving in the tourny world and just to have a fish block and tackled off of the tower to stretch it to make it a tourny legal fish. I just hope this provides a learning opportunity for future tournies that if the fish hits right on the mark in the water, you better just tag it and send it to grow up cause he isn't going to be tourny legal. Also, it sucks for Game On, because as of now, they are going to be remembered as the boat that killed the fish that was too small in the 2008 international, not from the other tournies that they have done well in. Just my opinion


WOW!!! IF that was me YOU AND I would have to meet up and talk about you talking about being the remembered boat that killed a LEGAL fish. 

Look man your coments are not called for, quit badmouthing people and their boats. If you dont like what happened then go on and dont read about it. Apperantly you dont like it so leave and dont read about it its that damn easy.. Ps: I have some Hateraid for you, just let me know if you want it.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/7/2008)*yellow not directed at you.........
> 
> it was a legal fish..call it short or call it what ya want to...everyones is bitching cause this "LEGAL" fish was brought in......laws state a min. size and that size was met......
> 
> whether it be snapper,grouper,mahi or billfish, if someone abides by the "laws" then let it be....tournament or not....NO LAWS WERE BROKEN.........maybe some moral issues were hurt but it was all LEGAL!!!




Agreed! Whether you like it or not, it was legal so let it be.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes my brother was on the boat

yes they used a "measuring device"

yes the capt made the call to kill it and my brother asked himagain to be sure he said yes to kill it before he stuck him

yes it was a legal kill

yes it did not qualify for weighing in the tourney

yes the fish measure 101 1/4 on one side and 100 3/4 on the other side

does this thread piss me off...no, but I think calling it a short fish is misleading as an illegal catch(well it wasn't) ,but it did not qualify for the tourney. to take aim at the boat its captain or crew saying they made a mistake is in my opinion stupid they made a legal catch what is a mistake about that? its not there fault for the laws so take it up with the right people.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

I knew the minute I saw that fish come in that night that this thread was inevitable. Having tagged a number of fish and boated one large one, I think I can say without a doubt that we would not have killed a fish that we knew was that close to being both tournament and federally illegal. It's so easy for all of us to armchair quarterback, but the bottom line is that it was too close to call on the water, so just release it. Remember, one less inch and they would have been DSQ'd AND reported to federal authorities. At minimum the tournament should have followed its own rules and not weighed the fish. The good thing is that maybe the tournament committee will continue to raise the minimums. There should be a bigger spread between federal minimum and tournament minimum to keep anglers out of trouble.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (7/6/2008)* Personally, when I looked at Hal's old avatar, that was all the motivation I needed. Putting your hand on one of those is truly APEX meets APEX.


Hey, I've got one of those pictures...


















As for killing the tournament short blue, I think everything will be fine. I think there are a lotmore blues out there than people think. One fish killed, I think the population will survive!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/7/2008)*Blue Hoo,
> 
> BTW, please keep your racist remarks off the forum...


Please tell me where I threw out a racist remark?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey true king, what blue is that????? One from this weekend????


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/8/2008)*Hey true king, what blue is that????? One from this weekend????


Haha, I wish! That was one we caught on a charter in St. Thomas. If I would have entered the tournament and got that fish...:letsdrink


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Bow Down...They are indeedapex predators, at least according to NMFS...see http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/Billfish/billfish_description.pdf. Also, see http://afrf.org/iattcpress080108.pdfwhich lists Marlin, Spearfish, Sailfish, and Swordfish as the oceean's pelagic apex predators.

Chris, you wrote: That in your opinion there are plenty of Marlin...if this is true, why did only one come to the scales with serveal dozen boats fishing for them?

To whomever is still confused about what I wrote, I never said they did anything illegal by bringing in that fish. It is in fact quite legal to take Blue Marlin (assuming the meet the length requirements). However, I just think it is senseless.

Harry


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link Harry, I will agree that blue marlin are predators but still disagree that they are apex predators. Sharks and orcas are apex predators, animals that are at the top of the food chain. Very few apex predators have enemies. Although some animals do eat sharks (such as orcas) and some sharks eat other sharks, few animals ever attack white sharks or orcas.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

What is it that you think eats Blue Marlin?

Harry


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Harry Brosofsky (7/7/2008)*Blue Hoo,
> ...


I'm stratchin my head on this one as well. Did I miss something?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Harry Brosofsky (7/7/2008)*Blue Hoo,
> ...


You refered to Casprs "black ass". Downtime2 deleted it. Deny it if you'd like, but I would not have posted it if you had not written it.

Harry


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*What is it that you think eats Blue Marlin?
> 
> 
> 
> Harry




What a stupid argument. Clearly, Blue Marlin are apex predators. There are no Orcas in the gulf so that's just stupid. But, Harry, when I was a kid I saw a photo in Hawaii of a big blue marlin with a small one's bill sticking out of his side. It looked like the 800# one had eaten a 100#. FYI.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

So you think that a blue has never been preyed upon oreating by a shark of any kind......

so you think a blue eats sharks? or orcas? or whales? then how can it be at the top of the food chain and be an apex predator if its not the king of the sea and will eat anything it comes across?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not arguing just having a discussion.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

could someone draw me a flow chart of Apex predators so we can solve this. Although I would agree for their food chain, a blue is near the top. But don't for one second think that a shark won't get him a nibble if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Hal,

And Lion's eat lions...they are still apex predators. By definittion, apex predators are as a groupat the top of their respective food chain. Humans are apex predators, but a bear, white pointer, or lion would still eat us given the opportunity.

Harry


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:apex+predator&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title

Check out this link for definitions of Apex Predators.

Harry


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*What is it that you think eats Blue Marlin?
> 
> Harry




*bahimians *regularly eat Blue Marlin as well as eastern Pacific Island peoples. In fact they are regularly eatten every where except the USA. With That said , I think that killing one not for food to be a waste. With that said , Kill touurneys are legal and so is keeping marlin as long as they measure. I have fished in two offshore big game tournements and both times landed marlin under the required lenght. I remeber wondering what i would do if we had caught a monster as i too really dont want to kill a marlin. I think that there are so few left from commercial fishing that everyone is important to the fishery. I am no tree hugger and regually kill lots of fish to eat. I just dont thinks its right to hang one for the thrill or the money . Now i have never won 1 million dollars in a tourney, which i am sure is a thrill in itself which causes most to stick a gaff in anything due to the prize. I think the boat that catches and releases the most marlin to be the best marln fisherman on a given day, and not the guy thats hooks and lands the biggest. More skill is required in landing more than one marlin in the gulf in one day or several, than catching one monster. Plus when you figure that the breeding stock of females is over 250 Pounds plus, then every large marlin killed is one less spawning out there(tourneys target these brood fish by having the size limit right at the spawning size and not under). There is no doubt that marlin have been over fished as bycatch on long line gear . Way more marlin die every single day due to this type of fishing which is ruining the fishery for eveyone. Now with the advent of the new rules using circle hooks the catch rates will go way down and so will the numbers of dead marlin. As long as these fish are studied after killed , then there is no waste becasue the schools that study these fish need smaples to figure out how to save the Marlin fishery for the future. Maybe a rule that fines anglers for bring short fish to teh scales will do away with this type of deal , and as stated above maybe the tourneys should hand out floating measure ropes to all contestants so no issues come about. I remember a few years back seeing a dead marlin float in the grand lagoon at the bay pointe,as it was 1 inch short so the guy dumped it ? that folks is pure waste and exactly why some hate kill tourneys. Also remeber , no marlin = no marlin tourney's in the future so i would think it would be in the best interest of the tourneys and their participants to protect and save the marlin ......





Ok so that was my 2 cents ...........so now bring one the opcorn


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

we are only apex with our technology to help us. naked in the woods we are pretty helpless.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

You're funny Mike! I hear that Blue Marlin goes well with Bald Eagle breast and a slice of fresh Manatee.

Harry


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys need to start an APEX Predator thread or get the hell off the subject. This was about a decision made at 4 in the afternoon on a fish that WAS tournament legal when measured. There were no other fish that had been killed and the "Game On" crew stood to make a good some of money. I have tagged many billfish ( I have also killed them), this is an absurd argument to put any blame on these guys. My cousin was the angler and I'm damn proud of him for catching a 315lb Blue marlinin green water on live bait and a circle hook (59 boats and 1 fish killed). It's really funny to me that people who have never fished for these "APEX Predators" can tell all of us who do that we are barbarians for killing them....BS. Oh yeah, i just ate some of that fish...I may kill the next legal one I catch just to EAT IT.

Scott


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*You're funny Mike! I hear that Blue Marlin goes well with Bald Eagle breast and a slice of fresh Manatee.
> 
> Harry


don't forget the spotted owl gumbo


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*You're funny Mike! I hear that Blue Marlin goes well with Bald Eagle breast and a slice of fresh Manatee.
> 
> Harry




Dont forget I ordered leatherback Turtle soup as an appitizer :doh



BTW i heard Manatte tastes like chicken...........I better not say who told me .....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

might I add that the Pensacola Beach Mouse is also a tasty desert!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dorado74 (7/8/2008)*You guys need to start an APEX Predator thread or get the hell off the subject. This was about a decision made at 4 in the afternoon on a fish that WAS tournament legal when measured. There were no other fish that had been killed and the "Game On" crew stood to make a good some of money. I have tagged many billfish ( I have also killed them), this is an absurd argument to put any blame on these guys. My cousin was the angler and I'm damn proud of him for catching a 315lb Blue marlinin green water on live bait and a circle hook (59 boats and 1 fish killed). It's really funny to me that people who have never fished for these "APEX Predators" can tell all of us who do that we are barbarians for killing them....BS. Oh yeah, i just ate some of that fish...I may kill the next legal one I catch just to EAT IT.
> 
> Scott




Scott, 

like in my first post, I want to send congrats to your cousin for catching a blue. And as long as the fish wasnt waisted, then hey, everything that was done is legal. But looking back, do you think they would have done things differently knowing what they know now??? And sure, that is the easy question to ask and answer, but the point I am trying to make is hopefully someone will learn from this, knowing that even within a few hours, a fish will shrink, and next time just tag the fish and let him grow up for another tourny to win BIG MONEY. I do understand your passon on this subject. But I must disagree a little to the extent of with the weak calcutta and weak turnout, no boat was up to make substantial money.

This to shall pass



Wes


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*Hal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Believe me when I tell you that I understand and agree. It's another couple here that think being one of the top isn't close enough. But, btw, Blue Marlin will most definitely eat sharks. Without a freaking doubt, been there and seen that.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue marlin eating sharks????????? that is going to be hard for me to put a circle hook bridled on the head of a shark when I live bait okeoke plus that little bastard will eat my other hard tails okeoke just trying to add a little humor to the situation


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Dang!, I just got my laptop hooked up in the hotel here at Disney World...you guys have really been going at it. I have not had internet since the night of the tournament but the family and I were at the weigh in and it was a nice legal fish just not to tournament specs. Sam and his crew had every legal right to take the fish. It was actually really cool the way the came up close to the scales and then turned the boat so everyone could see the marlin. The crowd was excited. I was dissappointed for the crew that the fish did not measure up. I was really hoping they would win the marlin division. I see Game On when I go to my boat. I have spoken in passing to Sam. Great bunch! Anyway, please send me the new link and excel spreadsheet on the Apex predators. hahahahah...I was going through withdrawals not having access...talk to you guy when I get back.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Like I've said several times...it's not about whether it was legal...I never contested that. My only complaint is against ANYmarlin being taken, especially just for the sake of money and a trophy. I feel the same way about taking sharks, which are in even worse shape. All of these fish are hurting now and as long as billfish kill tournaments and macho shark fishermen are around are around, a lot of fish will be needlessly killed.

Harry


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Harry...

i dont know you from from any other part of this world but this forum...

what i would like to know is that if your so concerned about the killing of fish, why arent you posting on the threads that everyone has of them keeping their limit of "endangered snapper"

we all know if you have a record breaking snapper or a keeper snapper its coming home.

whats the difference in bringing a snapper to the scales or a marlin???

i do value your thoughts and opinions, i just disagree with them....


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say this, GOOD job Sam and Crew. 

Screw the naysayers and the negitive posts.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*Like I've said several times...it's not about whether it was legal...I never contested that. My only complaint is against ANYmarlin being taken, especially just for the sake of money and a trophy. I feel the same way about taking sharks, which are in even worse shape. All of these fish are hurting now and as long as billfish kill tournaments and macho shark fishermen are around are around, a lot of fish will be needlessly killed.
> 
> Harry




Go Hug a tree! I'll think of you when I sink the cold steel into one


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

harry I have a bag full of smoked marlin sitting right here that is off that fish so i dont want to hear that it was killed just for money and it is so good too:hungry 

Im glad sammy and them killed it i prob would have done the same thing. Everybody makes mistakes. Im sure that you have done something that you look back at and are like damn i shouldnt have done that.I can gurantee that they wont do it again. Sammy and crew are good people i wish them luck in future tournys


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (7/8/2008)*Blue marlin eating sharks????????? that is going to be hard for me to put a circle hook bridled on the head of a shark when I live bait okeoke plus that little bastard will eat my other hard tails okeoke just trying to add a little humor to the situation


Hmmmm... A little bonnett head might track verrrry interestingly....:shedevil


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

guys, give it a rest. i was @ the weigh ins also, you could tell those guys were really upset about killing this fish, hell one of them had tears in his eyes. how do you know this fish wasnt already dead? at least they didnt waste it. give them a break. im sure they've had it hard enough already. hell you guys holding up these billfish out of the water are doing as much harm as was done to this fish. :takephoto


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Tears of remorse...I doubt it. Probablytears of sorrow for not winning the big cash prize. 

And again, I didn't say they did anything illegal, heck I don't think I even said he killed it (it mnight have died in the fight). Still, I think killing marlin is a poor practice. I'd like my grandkids to be able to catch marlin someday, and with the state of the marlin population as it is, it is doubtful they'll have that chance, especially as long as marlin are being killed just for the sake of money tournaments.

Harry


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)*Tears of remorse...I doubt it. Probablytears of sorrow for not winning the big cash prize.
> 
> And again, I didn't say they did anything illegal, heck I don't think I even said he killed it (it mnight have died in the fight). Still, I think killing marlin is a poor practice. I'd like my grandkids to be able to catch marlin someday, and with the state of the marlin population as it is, it is doubtful they'll have that chance, especially as long as marlin are being killed just for the sake of money tournaments.
> 
> Harry


i'd be willing to bet that there are more marlin killed in ONE DAY in costa rica then there are killed on the gulf coast in ONE YEAR...

give it a rest,


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/8/2008)*Harry...i dont know you from from any other part of this world but this forum...what i would like to know is that if your so concerned about the killing of fish, why arent you posting on the threads that everyone has of them keeping their limit of "endangered snapper" we all know if you have a record breaking snapper or a keeper snapper its coming home. whats the difference in bringing a snapper to the scales or a marlin??? i do value your thoughts and opinions, i just disagree with them....


I don't do much bottom fishing and I can't tell you the last time I caught a red snapper. I do some spreafinshing, but never take a full bag and rarelyif ever take redsnapper (I don't really like the taste of snapper...I prefer AJ). Additionally, when I do bottom fish, I catch for meat, not for prize money...big difference. Also, snapper are not an apex predator, another huge difference. Add to that the fact that shrimpers (which I don't support) indiscriminately kill juvenile snapper...recreational fishing doesn't even make a dent in snapper stocks. Finally, scientists can't even agree on whether snapper is even truly on the brink, but they pretty much all agree that marlin are.

Harry


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to let eveeryone KNOW the truth, the fish was 101.25". If tourney would let boats bring the fish aboard to measure the fish you wouldn't have this problem. Congrats to my bro for his first Blue "It taste incredible". For those that came by OUTCAST today got to enjoy this magnificiant creature. So Sorry to "GAME ON" for the fish being to short but thanks for given the fish the respect to bring it back to the dock.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't do much bottom fishing and I can't tell you the last time I caught a red snapper. I do some spreafinshing, but never take a full bag and rarelyif ever take redsnapper (I don't really like the taste of snapper...I prefer AJ). Additionally, when I do bottom fish, I catch for meat, not for prize money...big difference. Also, snapper are not an apex predator, another huge difference. Add to that the fact that shrimpers (which I don't support) indiscriminately kill juvenile snapper...recreational fishing doesn't even make a dent in snapper stocks. Finally, scientists can't even agree on whether snapper is even truly on the brink, but they pretty much all agree that marlin are.

Harry[/quote]



so you would take a AJ..thats a 1 per person limit over a 2 per person limit of snapper???

seems like you are taking a fish that is more endangered than we are.....

im just trying to make light of this whole deal


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, I have backed you before BUT I JUST CAN'T DO IT ON THIS ONE.

IMO, you are wrong and they thought they were bringing in a legal fish. To say TEARS of disappointment because it wasn't a tourny legal fish isJUST WRONG. 

Have you meet SAM? 

Have you ever seen a post in 4 years about them taking a marlin?

Ask those questions before you say the man was out for money.

MY GOD MAN, HE IS FISHING ON A MILLION DOLLAR BOAT. WHY DO YOU THINK HE WAS WORRIED ABOUT 30K.:banghead


----------



## Bama Blue (Oct 4, 2007)

it is easy to tell who the dumbass liars are


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

hang it up harry....i just want to say congratulations to the game on and crew that was a great fish and im glad to hear slammy is servin some tomrow at his restraunt. harry if you are so damn concerned about people killing fish maybe you should take up another sport. its reality people kill fish :reallycrying and will continue to so take your argument somewhere else


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

sirmashalot. that has got to be the most badass forum name ever.Kudos for thinking that one up


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Deeplines (7/8/2008)*I will say this, GOOD job Sam and Crew.
> 
> Screw the naysayers and the negitive posts.




No, Murph. It was not a good job. I like Sam and all, but killing a non-tourney fish is stupid. If you ask him, he'll probably tell you it was a mistake and whatever deckie was measuring and telling them to kill the short fish ought to have his ass beat. In fact, there are numerous other tournaments where he would be banned for life for killing a non-tourney qualifying fish. And, if you're talking about naysayers and negative posts as those who don't think you should kill them for anything, I agree. But, if you're talking about those of us who think breaking the rules of a tournament are wrong, and then citing sportsmanship, then you and anyone who agrees with you are wrong.

Killing a fish that doesn't qualify for the tourney is a reason to be disqualified. The PBGFC dockmaster should never have weighed the fish and Sam and the crew, imho, should never have showed up at the dock with a short fish. I admire them for showing up in public and taking their medicine becausea short kill is not what they wanted to do. Better to be upfront like a man and take the DQ than behaving like that POS at Baypoint a few years back and toss it in the bay.

There will be a discussion about the weiging of a short fish at our next meeting and I will report back as to what is said.Perhaps we could move this to a Tag and Release only with the exception of over 110 or something, but another short fish weighed in should result ina lifetime ban from the tourney and complete DQ from all categories. That is why we have rules, my friends.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do tournaments require 102"?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *suckfish62 (7/8/2008)*guys, give it a rest. i was @ the weigh ins also, you could tell those guys were really upset about killing this fish, hell one of them had tears in his eyes. how do you know this fish wasnt already dead? at least they didnt waste it. give them a break. im sure they've had it hard enough already. hell you guys holding up these billfish out of the water are doing as much harm as was done to this fish. :takephoto


We know the fish wasn't dead at gaffing by looking at it and because they've not told us so. Don't make excuses for men who aren't making any for themselves. To date, they've stood up and taken the DQ like they should. If nothing else, they've taken the punishment for the mistake like men.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *sirmashalot (7/8/2008)*hang it up harry....i just want to say congratulations to the game on and crew that was a great fish and im glad to hear slammy is servin some tomrow at his restraunt. harry if you are so damn concerned about people killing fish maybe you should take up another sport. its reality people kill fish :reallycrying and will continue to so take your argument somewhere else


I second that! Congrat's to the angler, captain, and crew of the Game On. I am now well versed on the definition of"apex predator". I do believe if I hear that term again I'll :sick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (7/8/2008)*Why do tournaments require 102"?


was wondering the same thing...

how much difference does a whole 3 inches make...

i'd figure it would be better if it was 99", that way if your fish is short, you're really screwed... so you'd want to make damn sure it measures up.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (7/8/2008)*I will say this, GOOD job Sam and Crew.
> ...


The fish was legal end of story. THere is no reason to DQ them, they did nothing legally wrong. Should someone who kills an 18lb weehoo to eatbe automatically DQ'ed because it doesn't make the 20lb minimum?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam was not on the boat for those of you who might be interested.


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

i'm not making excuses for them, all i am saying is let it rest. these guys are not criminals like some of you are treating them. hell they made a mistake that they have to live with. leave it alone. as for pushing to make rule changes @ pbgfc you might wanna show up to meetings first before you tell all these folks you are going to push for rule changes. i am there with about the same 20-25 people who are there and you are not one of them.this club needs some young blood to step up and it aint happening. no disrespect to you but show up and voice your opininon and dont do it on a message board.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Freespool (7/8/2008)*[quote
> 
> The fish was legal end of story. THere is no reason to DQ them, they did nothing legally wrong. Should someone who kills an 18lb weehoo to eatbe automatically DQ'ed because it doesn't make the 20lb minimum?


In baseball, they have a strike zone, base runners and the alltime hated balk rule. In football, there's even a stupid tuck rule. In fishing there are minimums. If you violate the rules, you lose. In Marlin fishing, if you hang a short fish, you get ridiculed and DQd. In commercial snapper fishing or whatever you like, all bets are off.

If you don't understand that sportsmanship includes rules, you should call your daddy and ask him to explain.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/8/2008)*Sam was not on the boat for those of you who might be interested.


Hot damn. Now we've got the facts started. Matt, who was driving and who made the call? What does Sam think about the decision?And, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Bill Swick was running the boat. I don't know who made the final call. And I do agree that the fish should not be weighed


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

WHOEVER MADE THE CALL ..IT DOESNT MATTER(was a legal call) LEAVE IT ALONE.....

lets all meet and have a beer sometime and forget this BS thread


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (7/8/2008)*I will say this, GOOD job Sam and Crew.
> ...




Here's another FACT....the "Game On" crew DIDN'T want that fish weighed, the dockmaster begged them to let the tourney weigh it for the crowd!!! You want to bring up something in your next meeting, bring up getting a new dockmaster. Oh yeah, he also wanted to keep the fish, thank god the crew told him no on that one.



Scott


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay...one last time since apparently many of the posters here are intellectually challenged by simple English comprehension and can'trefrain from personal attacks. 

- I don't give a rats ass if the fish was legal or not and I have not accused anyone of taking short fish. 

- I don't care if the fish was tournament legal or not or if they got DQ'd.

- I don't give a hoot about whether the crew "did the right thing" or not. 

- I don't give a crap if there was money on the line or not.

In *<U>MY</U>* opinion, no one should be killing Marlin and the only time a Marlin should hit the deck is if it dies during the fight (which ismost often due to extremely poor angling technique). That is all I am saying and all I have said through out this thread. And I will say no more.

Harry


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dorado74 (7/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> ...




Is that first hand and accurate information? If so, please let me know. There will be a discussion about it at the next meeting and facts are very helpful.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/9/2008)*Okay...one last time since apparently many of the posters here are intellectually challenged by simple English comprehension and can'trefrain from personal attacks.
> 
> - I don't give a rats ass if the fish was legal or not and I have not accused anyone of taking short fish.
> 
> ...




FIXT.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

nothing to dicuss the fish was over 99inches....if the fish would have been 2 or whatever inches bigger they would been heroes!!! whats the difference in killing one 2 inches bigger they are both gonna wind up dead in a tournament at least they brought it back to the docksome folks dont even bother to do that!!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Xanadu (7/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (7/8/2008)*I will say this, GOOD job Sam and Crew.
> ...




well written :clap


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do we have these same issues when someone kills a bluefin? 

So far I have seen maybe 5 posts where someone caught a bluefin, each time they are killed. That's like 5 Bluefin in the 8 or so years watching this forum and everytime they are killed. To the best of my knowledge they are killed for the money because those things can be sold to the japanese for a ton of cash. They seem to be an extremely rare occurance and yet each time they are killed. Why doesn't anyone complain when those are whacked for the cash?

Oh, and there is another way to kill an apex predator....kill all of his food sources.....by killing more and more of the "lesser" species you are probably doing as much harm as killing them boatside.

I was just on a charter that had the potential to catch one of these, had it been me I'd have wanted to keep it. It would have been 1 and maybe my only chance to catch and kill one to eat.

I guess I don't understand how it's senseless killing in this instance, but it's not senseless killing when you catch one just to see it jump and the challenge of getting to tag it. Quite frankly just because it swims off doesn't mean that the fish lives. Each of you fishing for them may have killed one or more and for nothing more than getting to see the fight. Is that really any more noble or have any more purpose than the guy that thinks it might make it at a tournament?


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on the catch it is what it is and in the past. Reading this whole thread has made my head hurt and some may need to take some aderol. I thought that one of my friends had very bad ADD but no thats not the case anymore.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Xanadu (7/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *dorado74 (7/9/2008)*
> ...






Xanadu,

I was standing right beside the man when he asked if they could weigh it anyway. My cousin is the one who caught it and he told me that they were not going to weigh the fish after it didn't measure. The whole time they were being "held" outside the breakwater for a larger crowd to gather, I was on the phone with the boat. So, yes it is indeed first hand an very acurate information.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/8/2008)* My only complaint is against ANYmarlin being taken, especially just for the sake of money and a trophy.
> 
> Harry


Great-nobody cares anymore. If you don't want to kill a marlin, then don't. But I'll gladly wave at you when I'm standing next to a dead one at the scales. I think it's downright low to belittle someone on their kill though. 



> *Midnight Run (7/8/2008)*harry I have a bag full of smoked marlin sitting right here that is off that fish so i dont want to hear that it was killed just for money and it is so good too:hungry


Jeff, I may have stopped by a certain popular fishing hangout yesterday with a certain forum member and had some of this smoked marlin you speak of and it skyrocketed to my #2 favorite fish OF ALL TIME. I may start killin em' just so I can eat em from now on-I mean, that's theone of the mainreasons we fish and hunt anyways, right? To put meat on the table for our families?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody your not going to kill anything, heck I've never even seen you kill a deer or a bass on your own place...............

Course if you want to take me along, I'd be happy to document when you do start slinging steel


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone wants to weigh a Blue Marlin make sure the mouth is wrapped shut. Think about lost weight.:doh Blue Marlin:hungry:toast White Marlin:sick


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (7/9/2008)*Woody your not going to kill anything, heck I've never even seen you kill a deer or a bass on your own place...............
> 
> Course if you want to take me along, I'd be happy to document when you do start slinging steel


Scott I would put you out of the job if we went head to head on gaffing ANYTHING-especially your precious little snake king macks!. Speaking of bass though, I caught a dandy the other day around 2 in the afternoon. Actually 4 of em in a 30 minute period, all over 3-4 pounds. Not bad for midday heat. So seeing as how I am in Pensacola at least once a week and just 34 minutes away the rest of the week, what is your excuse for not having met up with me this summer yet?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

in your dreams young buck, never underestimate experience, snake kings are by choice but definately not how or on what I learned........


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott I freegaff tripletails while doing 8.5 knots by a weedline...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

bs, not possible with those short little gaffs and big hooks ya'll use, now it might be feasable with the 10 and 12'er we use on those snake kings, besides, I prefer my shoulder to reamin in it's socket

we'll be at the marina tonight if your off - with cheap beer for ya.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Woody, do you know what any of those fish even look like???


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Woody has to go back into work at 5pm Scott.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

The Blue Hoo...i do not know if you are aware but you are breaking theregulations when you "FREEGAFF" trippletail. They have to be taken by hook and line only. 

Maybe you were having to chase him down because he was spooling your reel! Maybe you are just pulling our legs...:doh

tight lines


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Wes, I just hope there's half this much fuss when I die!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/9/2008)*Capt Wes, I just hope there's half this much fuss when I die!




Eheh...you ain't kiddin'.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

matt mcleod you gave me the o brother when this thread first started. at this point i am with you brother! yall give it a rest.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

capt matt...if you go before me...i will make sure i fuss you as big as them flounders and reds you are catching

oh keep posting i think i have just about zeroed you in on location...oke

tight lines


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Wes, You don't have to guess where he's fishin, call me and I'll tell ya!:toast

Chris


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris, Matt, and Wes should be "Hot Spots" together, three legs to the tripod.........hahahah

To the "Game On" THANKS AGAIN for killing that fish. It taste so damn good.

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it finally over?:clap WOW!!!!!!!


----------

